# Minsk(Belarus)



## Anton Dmitriev (Jan 9, 2010)

SqueezeDog said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Very nice, clean and orderly. Belarus seems to be scarcely populated too. Are there people who build houses in the suburbs or do most people prefer to live in apartment blocks in the city?


Population of Minsk is about two millions. There are few people on the photos because almost of the photos were taken in saturday *morning*. It was too hot and people went to lakes, villages, etc. Some eople were sleeping because there was morning in Minsk. There are many people in evenings, especially in week-end

:cheers:


----------



## SqueezeDog (Sep 6, 2009)

Anton Dmitriev said:


> Population of Minsk is about two millions. There are few people on the photos because almost of the photos were taken in saturday *morning*. It was too hot and people went to lakes, villages, etc. Some eople were sleeping because there was morning in Minsk. There are many people in evenings, especially in week-end
> 
> :cheers:


In general, is Belarus more developed and richer than the Russian regions that neighbor Belarus?


----------



## Anton Dmitriev (Jan 9, 2010)

SqueezeDog said:


> In general, is Belarus more developed and richer than the Russian regions that neighbor Belarus?


I think Belarus is. Belorusian regions are look much nicer than russian regions.


----------



## Anton Dmitriev (Jan 9, 2010)

New photos

:cheers:













































































































































































































































































































































































































:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice city, and very clean.


----------



## SqueezeDog (Sep 6, 2009)

Superb!

9 out of 10!


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice city.


----------



## Anton Dmitriev (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------

